# smallest lionfish



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

what is the smallets lionfish available and what is the minimum tank size for it?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

YIKES MY BAD


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Fuzzy Dwarf Lionfish

Quick Stats 
Minimum Tank Size: 30 gallons 
Care Level: Moderate 
Tank Conditions: 72-78°F; sg 1.020-1.025; pH 8.1-8.4; dKH 8-12 
Max. Size In Aquarium: Up to 7" 
Color Form: Black, Red, White 
Temperament: Semi-aggressive 
Reef Compatible: With Caution 
Caution: Venomous 
Diet: Carnivore 
Compatibility: View Chart 
Origin: Indo-Pacific 
Family: Scorpaenidae

Fu Manchu Lionfish

Quick Stats 
Minimum Tank Size: 30 gallons 
Care Level: Moderate 
Tank Conditions: 72-78°F; sg 1.020-1.025; pH 8.1-8.4; dKH 8-12 
Max. Size In Aquarium: Up to 4" 
Color Form: Black, White, Red 
Temperament: Semi-aggressive 
Reef Compatible: With Caution 
Caution: Venomous 
Diet: Carnivore 
Compatibility: View Chart 
Origin: Indo-Pacific, Tahiti 
Family: Scorpaenidae

Radiata Lionfish

Quick Stats 
Minimum Tank Size: 30 gallons 
Care Level: Moderate 
Tank Conditions: 72-78°F; sg 1.020-1.025; pH 8.1-8.4; dKH 8-12 
Max. Size In Aquarium: Up to 10" 
Color Form: Black, Red, White 
Temperament: Semi-aggressive 
Reef Compatible: With Caution 
Caution: Venomous 
Diet: Carnivore 
Compatibility: View Chart 
Origin: Maldives, Sri Lanka, Tahiti 
Family: Scorpaenidae

Antennata Lionfish

Quick Stats 
Minimum Tank Size: 30 gallons 
Care Level: Moderate 
Tank Conditions: 72-78°F; sg 1.020-1.025; pH 8.1-8.4; dKH 8-12 
Max. Size In Aquarium: Up to 7" 
Color Form: Black, Red, White 
Temperament: Semi-aggressive 
Reef Compatible: With Caution 
Caution: Venomous 
Diet: Carnivore 
Compatibility: View Chart 
Origin: Africa, Indo-Pacific, Tahiti 
Family: Scorpaenidae

Dwarf/Zebra Lionfish

Quick Stats 
Minimum Tank Size: 30 gallons 
Care Level: Moderate 
Tank Conditions: 72-78°F; sg 1.020-1.025; pH 8.1-8.4; dKH 8-12 
Max. Size In Aquarium: Up to 7" 
Color Form: Black, White, Red 
Temperament: Semi-aggressive 
Reef Compatible: With Caution 
Diet: Carnivore 
Compatibility: View Chart 
Origin: Indo-Pacific 
Family: Scorpaenidae


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

The fu man chu is the smallest lionfish.


----------



## C.D. (Jan 31, 2005)

oh ok thank you i guess i can't get a lionfish after all.


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

All lions are very agressive, so watch out if you get one. The fu man ch is the smallest just as Raptor stated.







I fed my Fuzzy Dwarf regularly and he still ate some of my fish. Luckly they were blue damsels. But still he mad me mad.


----------



## ctarry (Nov 29, 2003)

lion fish are not aggressive!!!

they are very peaceful but are predatory and eat any fish that they can fit into their huge mouths


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

from my research and talking to lion fish owners teh violitans is the most active. pretty much all others spend a mojority of there time perched on a rock or some where, not very active..


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

i have a fuzzy dwarf lion that is farily small and i would have to say that lions are aggressive. i haven't had him for that long and he gets all mad when my luner wrassee (which i have had a lot longer then the lion) comes out to eat and eats all the food that my wrasse is goin after and my wrassee is quite bigger then my lion. lions though have quite a great presonality. i have had mine about 2 weeks i think now and he alreday nows when i lift that top on the aquarium its feeding time (or somehting else but he thinks hes eating.)
J-rod


----------



## Esoteric (Jul 7, 2004)

I was told that most lions should not be grouped together in a tank because they will fight..

Any chance for a 30 gallon with a Fuzzy and a FuManChu? Or will it be a fight to the finish.

I want a blenny but I was told the lion will eat it.


----------

